# Eagles



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Was out on Lake of the Woods, while in Kenora last week, and got some shots of two separate eagle's nests. Unfortunately, trying to shoot while zoomed doesn't work all that well, when you're in a boat, and it's not quite a calm day. Was glad to get them though, the opportunity doesn't come along too often. 

The first two are the nests and one or two eagles, the entire shot, just badly scaled so they aren't too big.










And an adult pair in a tree with it's needles. 










I cropped, at original size, the pair. You can see how it lacks definition with the zoom and the boat movement.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd say you've done rather well shooting from a boat.....I'd be happy with those results. All I have is an old Sony DSC V-1 (5mp)......I rarely post any pics.....:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

SABL said:


> I'd say you've done rather well shooting from a boat.....I'd be happy with those results. All I have is an old Sony DSC V-1 (5mp)......I rarely post any pics.....:laugh:


about time you did then SABL .. :laugh: 

quite right though .. great photo's even for standing on solid ground .. not sure that I would want to get any closer .. might not be too healthy ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

SABL said:


> I'd say you've done rather well shooting from a boat.....I'd be happy with those results. All I have is an old Sony DSC V-1 (5mp)......I rarely post any pics.....:laugh:


Wish you would!

Very well captured, shooting from a boat isn't easy! ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As above, excellent pics grimx ray: Getting pics of eagles is hard enough, but on a boat though....


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks all. They are tough to get pictures of, tried in the spring near my parents place north of Thunder Bay. I couldn't get close enough for a pic, and I tried 4 or 5 times to sneak up on them. There's a place there where they drag road kill in the winter. Eagle standing on top of a moose, seemingly supervising the crows working on the carcass, but I just couldn't get a shot. :-(


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Great pics! Pretty birds despite their diet. lol

I understand shooting from a boat, big pain. At least you got your horizon level...better than I can do.


----------

